# Early efforts



## LeeC (Sep 17, 2015)

When I was first getting started, this carving of Black Bears is indicative of what I did.




At the same time, to put food on the table, I also did incise carved signs like this: 



[click images to enlarge]


----------



## TKent (Sep 18, 2015)

Lee, that is gorgeous. You are a master craftsman  I have always loved your stuff, but this one is one of my favorites since I love the mountains so much!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 18, 2015)

Much envy radiating from this one.  Never tried my hand at stuff like that, but I've always admired those who do it.  Good work, Lee, very beautiful.


----------



## Boofy (Sep 18, 2015)

Lee, you talented bugger! Look at those! :3

Aw. I'd love to do what you do. Honestly, they're beautiful pieces.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Sep 18, 2015)

Wonderful pieces Lee!

I especially find the bear one wonderful. = D


----------



## LeeC (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you all for sharing my fond memories.

What I neglected to mention is that the bear's fur was textured with a wood burning tool to give a more realistic look and feel. I would get carried away with trying to achieve realism, like I did in texturing the body scaling of the dragon I previously posted.


----------



## TJ1985 (Sep 18, 2015)

Magnificent Lee, I do carving, and I am envious of your skills. Excellent work!


----------



## LeeC (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks TJ. There's more ideas on my site if you're looking for inspiration. 

As I'm sure you realize, there are also a good number of pieces that I burned ;-)


----------



## TJ1985 (Sep 18, 2015)

LeeC said:


> Thanks TJ. There's more ideas on my site if you're looking for inspiration.
> 
> As I'm sure you realize, there are also a good number of pieces that I burned ;-)



A lot of mine are either used to get my forge going, or end up being thrown very hard.  I'll check out your site.


----------



## Mike C (Sep 19, 2015)

Love those bears. I don't carve. The results would be dreadful and covered in blood. I envy you your talent,


----------

